# Chicken Francais



## marcellarella (Jan 21, 2004)

I think that's how you spell it. I'm looking for a recipe for this. My boyfriend likes it and I don't know how to make it. I guess he has gotten it in a resturant before. He describes it as breaded chicken breast with a creamy lemon and garlic sauce. I could experiment with it but wanted to see if anyone has  real recipe first. Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi marcella,

Here is a recipe - there are variations though - some finish baking in the oven, some are served with rice - or you can use a wide egg noodle.  I guess you could add some fresh chopped garlic to this and when chicken is finished cooking remove them and thicken broth with about 2 TBS of butter.

Chicken Francais

boneless chicken breasts
1 egg, beaten
Flour with salt & pepper to taste
1 lemon
1/2 c. dry white wine
1/4 c. chopped fresh parsley
2 tbsp. olive oil (or more depending on how many breasts you are cooking)

Flatten chicken breasts with meat mallet to approximately 1/2 inch. (Cut into smaller pieces if desired.) 

Dip in egg first then in the seasoned flour.  Brown lightly in olive oil.  As pieces brown, keep warm until all are browned.  Return all chicken to skillet and add wine and juice from 1/2 lemon.  (Personally, I like more lemon) Simmer for 10-15 minutes until chicken is done.  Garnish with very thinly sliced lemon slices and chopped parsley.  The fresh parsley is very important to the flavor IMO.

Enjoy!  This is really good with grilled asparagus!


----------



## marcellarella (Jan 26, 2004)

thank you so much for the recipe. i'm gonna try that one out! looks great!


----------



## mish (Oct 5, 2004)

*Chicken Francese*

Chicken Francese
Serves 4

In order to prepare enough for four, you have to keep half the recipe warm while cooking the rest. It can be done without drying out the chicken, but make sure to ever-so-slightly undercook the first batch, as it will stand in a warming oven for a few minutes. Use the same ingredients and method for preparing veal or shrimp or a fish fillet, keeping in mind that the cooking times will vary slightly.

4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts (about 1 1/3 pounds)
Salt and freshly ground pepper
Flour
2 eggs
4 tbl vegetable oil
4 tbl butter
4 tbl dry white vermouth
6 tbl chicken broth (canned is fine)
4 tbl freshly squeezed lemon juice
Lemon wedges

Note: Make sure to have all ingredients measured and lined up before starting to cook. You will have to make the chicken in 2 batches of 2 cutlets each, so the frying fats and the sauce ingredients will be used half at a time. Before beginning, put the oven on 200 degrees so you will have a warm oven to keep the first batch of two cutlets warm while cooking the second two.

Between 2 sheets of waxed paper, using the side of a can, a heavy jar, or a meat pounder, pound the breasts until about 1/3 of an inch thick (or have the butcher do this for you). Season well with salt and pepper.

Place some flour on a dinner plate or a piece of waxed paper. Beat the eggs with a fork in a wide, shallow bowl or a deep plate with a rim. Dredge 2 chicken breasts on both sides in the flour, coating heavily by pressing it on. Then pass the breasts through the egg, making sure they are thoroughly coated. Just before placing the breasts in the hot oil, dredge them in the flour again, again coating heavily.

In a 10-inch skillet, over medium-high to high heat, heat the oil and butter together until sizzling. Place the coated breasts in the pan and fry for about 2 minutes or slightly longer per side, until the batter is browned and the cutlets are just done through. If the fat in the pan starts smoking before the cutlets are done, turn down the heat slightly or add just a touch (a teaspoon or so) more oil. Do not let the fat burn or, for that matter, the flour that has migrated into it.

As the cutlets are done (2 fit easily in a 10-inch skillet), remove to a serving platter and keep warm while making the sauce. Immediately add the vermouth, chicken broth and lemon juice to pan. Let boil over high heat for about a minute, until reduced by about half and slightly thickened. It will be brown. Pour the sauce into a cup and set aside while repeating the whole procedure with the remaining cutlets and ingredients.

When you have made the second sauce, add the first to it, in the skillet, to reheat it. Pour the sauce over the cutlets, garnish with lemon wedges and serve immediately.


----------



## QSis (May 14, 2007)

*Which comes first: flour or egg?*

Tonight, I am making the recipe that kitchenelf posted. The one below that, said to dredge chicken in flour, then in egg, then flour again. 

One I found on FoodTV said to dip in flour first, then egg.

Does it make a difference what order? If so, what's the difference?

Lee




			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Hi marcella,
> 
> Here is a recipe - there are variations though - some finish baking in the oven, some are served with rice - or you can use a wide egg noodle. I guess you could add some fresh chopped garlic to this and when chicken is finished cooking remove them and thicken broth with about 2 TBS of butter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2007)

Lee, the usual is flour, egg, flour.  The flour clings to the moist surface of the chicken.  the egg clings to the flour, etc.  

When doing this process for fried chicken it's recommended that you let the chicken rest for 15-30 minutes after all the dipping.  This helps the coating to stay on the chicken.


----------



## QSis (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Andy!

Actually, this dish has more of a fried-eggy flavor than that of fried chicken.

I looked up this dish from Tyler Florence, and, other than the order of dredging/dipping, is just like Kitchenelf's. Recipes : Chicken Francese : Food Network

It was great, but is one of those dishes where it takes as long to clean up the kitchen and do the dishes as it takes to make the meal. 





Lee


----------



## legend_018 (May 15, 2007)

I might be making this tonight. I feel comfortable using the one on allrecipes.com. There is a mistake in it, but the person who wrote it explains that. In addition, the reviews are all pretty good for the most part and you can get some ideas on tweaking it a little.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2007)

Omigod, that looks *sooooo* good! I want some right now.


----------



## legend_018 (May 15, 2007)

Chicken Francese:

I made this tonight. It came out sooo good. I can't wait to make it again. I used the recipe on allrecipes.com but with some changes.


----------

